# How to disable Sendmail Submission



## rnejdl (Apr 27, 2011)

I am trying to use ASSP and redirect sendmail to have submission run on port 588 instead of 587.  From what I can tell, this is impossible without directly editing /etc/mail/sendmail.cf.  I have updated numerous configurations but when I do a *make install* in /etc/mail, this line just pops right back in:


```
O DaemonPortOptions=Port=587, Name=MSA, M=Ea
```

That's in addition to this line:


```
O DaemonPortOptions=Port=588, Name=MSA, M=Ea
```

Which comes from this line in my .mc file:


```
DAEMON_OPTIONS(`Port=588, Name=MSA, M=Ea')dnl
```

Has anyone run into this or figured out how to solve it?  I really want this to stay fixed.  What happens when this breaks is that assp starts first and then sendmail starts second and dies because port 587 is in use.  Then I have to manually fix and restart both or else no email comes in.

Thanks!
Rusty Nejdl
http://networking.ringofsaturn.com


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 27, 2011)

You can have multiple DaemonPortOptions, so setting _one_ will not override the _other_ -> Use 
	
	



```
FEATURE(`no_default_msa')
```
 to turn off the default setting (which is the 'port 587' one).

See /usr/share/sendmail/cf/README.


----------



## rnejdl (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh now that just makes my morning.  Thank you!!!!

Rusty Nejdl


----------

